
One Simple Model to Help You Measure Your Growth - siriniok
https://dev.to/mtdvio/one-simple-model-to-help-you-measure-your-growth-3b5c
======
siriniok
I'm doing an assessment using this model every half a year, helps me to
realize how better or worse off I'm comparing to the past.

